# Crisps can get you into trouble



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

"Cheers old boy! Nice little pub this. Very attractive don't you think?"

"I've been watching you."

"Have you old man? Oh well, have a drink. What'll it be?"

"You've been gazing insultingly at my wife."

"What do you mean?"

"I saw you staring down the front of her low-cut blowse whilst purporting to help yourself to potato crisps."

"Nonsense old boy. Have another drink. Barman?..."

"I'm warning you. You've been staring in an indecent way my wife's figure."

"Absolute rubbish old boy. I would never do anything like that. Now have a drink. Good gracious, nothing was further from my thoughts. Barman, two large bosoms please."


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

Multitasking at its finest !
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------

